# Pawn shop score



## bootboy (Jan 13, 2014)

So I was casually browsing the pawn shop the other day and lo and behold.... 

A Wyeth Scott power puller. 2 ton model. It was listed as "parts missing" meaning no line or hook. That stuff is easy enough to come buy. So I snagged it for a cool $50.

It's in great shape. I ordered 40' of 5/16" amsteel blue, an HD thimble, and I'll be going to the hardware store tomorrow to grab a hook. I'm pretty sure I can find a piece sched40 pipe around here somewhere for a handle...

Total cost: less than $130. 

That's less than half of retail. Early birthday present to me


----------



## bigv (Jan 14, 2014)

Bad ass. I like those for putting a track back on a dozer. I had always used a conventional comealong or even a gear ratchet style lever hoist. 

A friend had a power puller. So awesome. Kept straight, didn't buck the track. 

Say, I gotta put a track on TD-6. Have you ever wanted to visit Western NC ? No ? Well, ask the power puller if he wants to visit.


----------



## bootboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Can't say I have a reason visit in the near future. I'm pretty amped. I bought a hook today and my amsteel should be here by Friday

Then splice it up


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 15, 2014)

You suck! Id love to have one of those.ive used my uncles for years.that is until my cousin took over the farm.tractor, come along and just about everything else is off limits now.


----------



## bootboy (Jan 15, 2014)

I was pretty amped because I've wanted one for a long time but felt that i couldn't afford it.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeap thats definitely affordable.


----------



## bootboy (Jan 15, 2014)

At $50, it's was pretty easy to justify


----------



## bootboy (Jan 15, 2014)

There's one on fleabay right now for $60 get it while it's hot! It's not as nice as mine though


----------



## colson04 (Jan 30, 2014)

You get it all spooled up and ready to rock yet?


----------



## bootboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Yessir. Bought 40' of 5/16" amsteel and spliced an HD thimble in the end. I found a 16,000 lb 3" pulley for it as well. I just connect the hooks with screw pin shackles. 

Now I drive around looking for stuff to pull...

I also learned that the ony difference between the 2 and 3 ton models is the handle and the pulley. The body of the pullers are identical. So even though mine is cast as a 2 ton, I've upgraded it to a 3 ton with a heavier pulley and a longer handle.


----------

